# Agazzani bandsaws



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm always on the lookout for a non-chinese tool. Since I'm also in the market for a larger bandsaw I came across the name Agazzani as a possible. Now I've heard that they too are outsourcing to overseas manufacturers, but also that they do sell Italian made saws.

I'm having a devil of a time finding a vendor for them though. Local stores in California, but nothing national.

Anybody ever use or own one of these saws?

http://www.agazzani.it/agazzani-gb/bandsaws/bandsaw.php?id=19


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*saws*

whats wrong with an american made saw? Save the country buy usa.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

johnray said:


> whats wrong with an american made saw? Save the country buy usa.


Who, I didn't know there were ANY american bandsaws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*made in USA?*

I think General Industries saws are made in Canada. :thumbsup:
http://www.general.ca/index_en.html

I have a Mini Max 18" and I think it was made in Italy. It's very well made, has good power and accurate. The only weird thing is the miter slot....some metric size..? The newer ones are cool: http://www.minimax-usa.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=1&Itemid=35 the best seller is a 16" at the bottom.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks, you're a fount of knowledge (both bookmarked). The 690-1 looks like it might be right up my alley.

Personally I would have liked to hear a bit more about the Agazzani saws, but geeze talk about unknown.


----------



## cdesautels (May 8, 2011)

I own a 20" aggazani and it's a thing of beauty. I bought it about a year and a half ago after about 6 months of research. Here's the facts on these saws. They're not outsourced. In fact they may be the only ones who still make their own saws in their own foundry. With the possible exception of Rikon. The thing is beautifully made and extremely rugged. Real craftsmanship. Perfectly balanced. There are only two things about it that I think could improve it. An American standard miter slot and a better fence. The fence is a good fence, but I think some of the alternatives are better designed. They are quicker to adjust for drift. This is only a factor when you change blades. As for the miter slot, I don't think that's a very critical feature on a bandsaw.

All in all though I love this saw. It resaws veneers like a dream. The first time I did veneer, I wanted to see how far I could push it and got a piece so thin it was translucent.

You want to get the 20" or higher. They're all well built, but the true industrial grade fit and finish starts at 20". This thing is very beefy. I never worry about what I'm dropping on the thing. If it fit, you could probably drop a small tree on the bed and it wouldn't even flinch.

The American distributor is Eagle tools in California. They were a pleasure to deal with and the shipping job was top notch. They custom crate every one that goes out and stand behind them in the rare instances they get damaged in shipment. Not much chance of that though given the crating job my saw was shipped in.

The other saws that I seriously considered were Laguna and Minimax. But I concluded that Aggazani's were better quality and less expensive to boot.

If you have any questions just let me know.


----------

